# Does anyone fluctuate between insomnia and hypersomnia?



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I am an insomniac. I only once had about half a week of hypersomnia. Never happened again after that though.

How much/ how little sleep do you get?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I can go through phases where I only get 4 or 5 hours of sleep on weekdays and then end up sleeping literally all day on Saturday (like not getting up until 5 pm) and then going to bed early on Saturday and sleeping til like noon on Sunday. I've always had a very erratic sleep pattern- always tired, difficulty sleeping but then it's really hard to get out of bed once I've fallen asleep- it's like the narrator in fight club says, "When you have insomnia, you're never really asleep... and you're never really awake."


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I take amphetamines 2-4 days per week. When I don't take it, I can sleep for 14-16 hours every day... and when I do take it, I stay up all night. Hopefully a more disciplined schedule will mitigate that fluctuation.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, it's mostly because my body isn't really set on a specific schedule... I just sleep when I want/can.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

dax said:


> I can go through phases where I only get 4 or 5 hours of sleep on weekdays and then end up sleeping literally all day on Saturday (like not getting up until 5 pm) and then going to bed early on Saturday and sleeping til like noon on Sunday. I've always had a very erratic sleep pattern- always tired, difficulty sleeping but then it's really hard to get out of bed once I've fallen asleep


I just consider that weekend catch up. I'm the same way.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I miss a lot of appointments due to not sleeping. I don't have insomnia, I can and do lay down to rest for 8-9 hours and still fail to sleep. This used to be because of unconcious thoughts buzzing around, making me sweat and shiver. Then I just say sod it! There's no point keeping up the pretense I was ever going to sleep, ever. I've tried powerful drugs and cassettes, they diddn't work for me.

I recently got some meditation/thought monitoring cd's from my cognitive therapist so I'll give my all to those next.

At the moment I can wake up one day at 11pm and fall asleep at 7am another lol. What a pickle!:teeth


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

bump.

This has been a recurrent impediment to my daily life, even moreso than usual. For years, I settled to label myself as simply an increasingly severe insomniac, but in the past year, I have had ever more frequent episodes of hypersomnia to compliment. Hypersomnia was already beginning to be a problem as of the last academic year, falling asleep at random times for longer than 12 hour periods -- this year, I've missed almost a whopping third of _all_ my classes due to falling asleep and/or oversleeping. In the past month now, I sleep from midnight to 5pm or after at least three times a week. My absences are racking up and making school, a socially demoralizing battleground already, even more difficult to keep up with.

What more, my insomnia is worsening. It's common for me to go more than 30 hours without a wink of sleep, and not unheard of for me to be awake for 2 complete nights in a row. Not only does it stress my mind out, but it's exhausting my body to the point that I'm getting sick frequently, fatigued by simple physical tasks (and yes, I'm not very physically fit to begin with, but this applies to just walking down a hallway for ****'s sake), and spending entire days just lying in bed out of exhaustion.

I don't know what to do about this.


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

quiet0lady said:


> Yes, it's mostly because my body isn't really set on a specific schedule... I just sleep when I want/can.


Already said for me so just gonna quote this...


----------

